# [solved] pppoe problem after updating pppd

## snIP3r

hi all!

after a recent update of rp-pppoe i got a problem with a ppp device that is not present in my system.

every 30 sec i got the following message:

Feb 16 08:18:13 area52 pppd[26311]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Feb 16 08:18:13 area52 pppd[26311]: Using interface ppp1

Feb 16 08:18:13 area52 pppd[26311]: Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/1

Feb 16 08:18:44 area52 pppd[26311]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Feb 16 08:18:44 area52 pppd[26311]: Connection terminated.

Feb 16 08:18:48 area52 pppoe[26315]: Timeout waiting for PADS packets

Feb 16 08:18:48 area52 pppd[26311]: Exit.

Feb 16 08:18:48 area52 adsl-connect: ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

my pppoe.conf looks like this:

#***********************************************************************

#

# pppoe.conf

#

# Configuration file for rp-pppoe.  Edit as appropriate and install in

# /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

#

# NOTE: This file is used by the adsl-start, adsl-stop, adsl-connect and

#       adsl-status shell scripts.  It is *not* used in any way by the

#       "pppoe" executable.

#

# Copyright (C) 2000 Roaring Penguin Software Inc.

#

# This file may be distributed under the terms of the GNU General

# Public License.

#

# LIC: GPL

# $Id: pppoe.conf,v 1.10 2002/04/09 17:28:38 dfs Exp $

#***********************************************************************

# When you configure a variable, DO NOT leave spaces around the "=" sign.

# Ethernet card connected to ADSL modem

ETH='eth1'

# ADSL user name.  You may have to supply "@provider.com"  Sympatico

# users in Canada do need to include "@sympatico.ca"

# Sympatico uses PAP authentication.  Make sure /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

# contains the right username/password combination.

# For Magma, use xxyyzz@magma.ca

USER='dsluser'

# Bring link up on demand?  Default is to leave link up all the time.

# If you want the link to come up on demand, set DEMAND to a number indicating

# the idle time after which the link is brought down.

DEMAND=no

#DEMAND=300

# DNS type: SERVER=obtain from server; SPECIFY=use DNS1 and DNS2;

# NOCHANGE=do not adjust.

DNSTYPE=SPECIFY

# Obtain DNS server addresses from the peer (recent versions of pppd only)

# In old config files, this used to be called USEPEERDNS.  Changed to

# PEERDNS for better Red Hat compatibility

PEERDNS=no

DNS1=194.25.2.129

DNS2=217.237.159.1

# Make the PPPoE connection your default route.  Set to

# DEFAULTROUTE=no if you don't want this.

DEFAULTROUTE=yes

### ONLY TOUCH THE FOLLOWING SETTINGS IF YOU'RE AN EXPERT

# How long adsl-start waits for a new PPP interface to appear before

# concluding something went wrong.  If you use 0, then adsl-start

# exits immediately with a successful status and does not wait for the

# link to come up.  Time is in seconds.

#

# WARNING WARNING WARNING:

#

# If you are using rp-pppoe on a physically-inaccessible host, set

# CONNECT_TIMEOUT to 0.  This makes SURE that the machine keeps trying

# to connect forever after adsl-start is called.  Otherwise, it will

# give out after CONNECT_TIMEOUT seconds and will not attempt to

# connect again, making it impossible to reach.

CONNECT_TIMEOUT=30

# How often in seconds adsl-start polls to check if link is up

CONNECT_POLL=2

# Specific desired AC Name

ACNAME=

# Specific desired service name

SERVICENAME=

# Character to echo at each poll.  Use PING="" if you don't want

# anything echoed

PING="."

# File where the adsl-connect script writes its process-ID.

# Three files are actually used:

#   $PIDFILE       contains PID of adsl-connect script

#   $PIDFILE.pppoe contains PID of pppoe process

#   $PIDFILE.pppd  contains PID of pppd process

# 

# NB: When adsl-start is called from net.eth0, PIDFILE is overruled by

# a Gentoo patch to adsl-start to allow proper shutdown of devices

# even when configuration changes.  In that case, the PIDFILE setting

# here has no effect.

CF_BASE=`basename $CONFIG`

PIDFILE="/var/run/$CF_BASE-adsl.pid"

# Do you want to use synchronous PPP?  "yes" or "no".  "yes" is much

# easier on CPU usage, but may not work for you.  It is safer to use

# "no", but you may want to experiment with "yes".  "yes" is generally

# safe on Linux machines with the n_hdlc line discipline; unsafe on others.

SYNCHRONOUS=no

# Do you want to clamp the MSS?  Here's how to decide:

# - If you have only a SINGLE computer connected to the ADSL modem, choose

#   "no".

# - If you have a computer acting as a gateway for a LAN, choose "1412".

#   The setting of 1412 is safe for either setup, but uses slightly more

#   CPU power.

CLAMPMSS=1412

#CLAMPMSS=no

# LCP echo interval and failure count.

LCP_INTERVAL=20

LCP_FAILURE=3

# PPPOE_TIMEOUT should be about 4*LCP_INTERVAL

PPPOE_TIMEOUT=80

# Firewalling: One of NONE, STANDALONE or MASQUERADE

FIREWALL=NONE

# Linux kernel-mode plugin for pppd.  If you want to try the kernel-mode

# plugin, use LINUX_PLUGIN=/etc/ppp/plugins/rp-pppoe.so

LINUX_PLUGIN=

# Any extra arguments to pass to pppoe.  Normally, use a blank string

# like this:

PPPOE_EXTRA=""

# Rumour has it that "Citizen's Communications" with a 3Com

# HomeConnect ADSL Modem DualLink requires these extra options:

# PPPOE_EXTRA="-f 3c12:3c13 -S ISP"

# Any extra arguments to pass to pppd.  Normally, use a blank string

# like this:

PPPD_EXTRA=""

########## DON'T CHANGE BELOW UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING

# If you wish to COMPLETELY overrride the pppd invocation:

# Example:

# OVERRIDE_PPPD_COMMAND="pppd call dsl"

# If you want adsl-connect to exit when connection drops:

# RETRY_ON_FAILURE=no

any suggestions???

greets

snIPerLast edited by snIP3r on Thu Feb 17, 2005 5:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Cintra

Hei snIP3r

I have the same conf as you but for eth1.. 

however, because of earlier problems I have, for the time being, locked ppp and rp-pppoe at the following versions:

```
net-dialup/ppp

Point-to-point protocol - patched for PPPOE

http://www.samba.org/ppp

Installed versions:

   Slot 0: 2.4.2-r10

Available versions:

   Slot 0: 2.4.1-r14, 2.4.2-r10, (2.4.3), (2.4.3-r1)

net-dialup/rp-pppoe

A user-mode PPPoE client and server suite for Linux

http://www.roaringpenguin.com/

Installed versions:

   Slot 0: 3.5-r2
```

regards

----------

## snIP3r

i think i know the problem: my adsl-reconnect.sh script being started via a cronjob.

here's the script and the result in log:

#!/bin/sh

/usr/sbin/adsl-stop

sleep 5

/usr/sbin/adsl-start

message in log:

Feb 17 05:00:01 area52 /usr/sbin/cron[24972]: (root) CMD (~/adsl-reconnect.sh > /dev/null)

Feb 17 05:00:07 area52 pppd[25032]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Feb 17 05:00:07 area52 pppd[25032]: Using interface ppp1

Feb 17 05:00:07 area52 pppd[25032]: Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/1

Feb 17 05:00:38 area52 pppd[25032]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Feb 17 05:00:38 area52 pppd[25032]: Connection terminated.

why is i using a new ppp interface instead of using the old one (ppp0)??

any thoughts???

greets

snIPer

----------

## Cintra

probably because you still have ppp0 active..

----------

## snIP3r

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> probably because you still have ppp0 active..

 

but this script worked before the last emerge and update of rp-pppoe...

are there any major changes since last update??

greets

snIPer

----------

## Cintra

try going back to your previous versions or those I mentioned above.. 

I haven't gone into the changes that caused my (and others) troubles. 

enough other things to do  :Wink: 

mvh

----------

## snIP3r

how do i have to "lock" them?? do you mean an entry in package.mask??

i successfully downgraded to 3.5-r2...

greets

snIPer

----------

## Cintra

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

> how do i have to "lock" them?? do you mean an entry in package.mask??
> 
> i successfully downgraded to 3.5-r2...
> 
> greets
> ...

 

At the moment I don't think you need anything in package-mask as 3.5-r2 is stable, having said which, 

I do in fact have the following in package.mask

```

>net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.5-r2

```

is everything OK now? If so perhaps you could edit/add [solved] to the subject line.

mvh

----------

## snIP3r

i found out that the adsl-xxxx scripts are searching the wrong pid file for the ppp connection

the newer is named pppX.pid

the former  pppoe.conf-adsl.pid

i wonder if this is a bug in the config file????

downgrading to 3.5-r2 fixed this bug for me...

hope so....

greets

snIPer

----------

## user

Following part of /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf was changed after upgrade.

```

CF_BASE=`basename $CONFIG`

PIDFILE="/var/run/$CF_BASE-adsl.pid"

```

to

```

PIDFILE="/var/run/adsl.pid"

```

Be sure that you stop/start /etc/init.d/rp-pppoe or kill adsl-connect

Check for this pidfiles in /var/run after rp-pppoe start or adsl-start

```

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root    5 Feb 19 12:35 adsl.pid

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root    5 Feb 19 12:35 adsl.pid.pppd

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root    5 Feb 19 12:35 adsl.pid.start

```

/usr/sbin/adsl-status should work again.

----------

